# Finally bit the bullet and got a UV unit.



## windrivermaiden (Dec 25, 2008)

Now I'd just like Santa to come up with some time for me to use it.

I've had it over a month and have only ran 2 sets of test strips so far. This working full time on the long day schedule and then taking classes at night is really cutting into my photo experience. 

So, I'm not going to have new stuff to post anytime soon. But I am still actively alternative.


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2008)

Same here.  

I'll wait patiently for some new stuff from you - and I know your work is worth the wait! Glad you got Santa to get you a UV unit -wayyy overdue! :thumbup:


----------

